# Robb White Sport Boat



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very NICE! You and I actually corresponded by email about this about a year or two ago I think it was (On the sportboat message board.) That's a fantastic build. I'm glade you finally built it. How does she handle when you stand and pole? Did you take any construction photos. I thought long and hard about building that thing too but FINALLY I decided on something a bit bigger. Man, Once again BEAUTIFUL WORK!


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't had it in the water yet. It has been raining every day for the past two weeks. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can take it out this weekend. I'll be sure to give a report. 

Kurt


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's a link to my photobucket page of photos of the build: 
http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/kurtloup/Sport Boat/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful boat in the bayou. Get a wrap that matches the boat and put it on the motor.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I commend you on both your patience and the amount of labor needed to complete that beauty.
After building a simple plywood skiff, I can appreciate what you've accomplished.

[smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Good grief, what a beauty!


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## crawley15 (Jun 10, 2011)

Kurt,

Saw your build pics. Did you manu your own bead and cove strips for your build? 

If you did...in a word...dang!

My wife always wants to veto 'more tools'. I'm sending her your pics!

Great work.


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, I milled my own strips. Much cheaper that way. I used salvaged wood that I had on hand, so even cheaper. I used Lee Valley Tools router bits for the bead and cove. Some builders don't bother with bead and cove, but it really helped on this boat. The building forms are spaced 2' apart rather that 1' like the other boats I have built. The bead and cove helped with the alignment of the strips.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Absolutely magnificent. Amazing job.

Steve


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I will sound like a broken record, but I'll say it anyway.  That is a beautiful boat.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

How hard was it to fair? I've always heard strip builds were harder to fair because you had to use neat epoxy. I didn't see that step in your pictorial. With that many stations, bead and cove strips, a lot of skill and some work with the draw knife, I would hope that the strips ended up pretty dang fair before you even laid the fabric. 

You mentioned it is reclaimed wood. What type? Robb White mentioned tulip popular on his website, but I wasn't sure how difficult it was to come by.

Also, if it is motorized, doesn't it need flotation to be registered? Are low powered hulls exempt? I can't remember.

I have this unexplainable hankering to build a square stern canoe of some variation despite having no pressing need for one. I really like the sheer and bow profile and the overall simplicity of yours. I'd also like to try strip built next. Maybe I'll get to it one day, but it is possible that I will be too busy using the one I am currently trying to get finished. On the other hand, I now live in the land of real seasons and I might need winter projects.

Nate


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

The exterior hull is really easy to fair. I used redwood and cypress for the hull which is relatively soft. I started out with 60 grit on a random orbital sander and then went over the hull with 100 grit. Probably took no more than 2 hours to sand the outside. Sanding the interior is a bit harder as the sander doesn't fit the concave section along the chine. I planed my strips after ripping on the tablesaw, so the thickness was consistent. If you get a thin section in a strip, you have to sand down to the lowest point. It is easier to spend more time milling the strips than sanding uneven strips fair. As far as I know, LA does not require flotation in a home built boat.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

One last question and I'll shut up. I prefer the lines of your hull vs the square stern canoes on-line. How did you get the plans? Are his sons still selling the plans if you mail the address a letter and a check? I admit I am stunned that I can't find a way to order them on line, but Robb seemed proud he didn't have an email or online order link on the website. Am I missing something?

Nate


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

You are correct. There is no online ordering. I sent a check to the address on the website and a few weeks later I received the plans from his wife.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Robb had a few other boats that were awesome too. He was one heck of a fella when it came to boat building. So, were his plans pretty easy to follow?


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

That's done it I am ordering the plans! Have been looking for a replacement of my departed 13 Noe to build. Have been looking at the sport boat for awhile. Thanks for posting up she looks great what size is your Merc?

Bob


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Just checked out you photo's of the build and see that the merc is a 4.5. Be sure to post up how she runs. What was your glue for the strips? 

Bob


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is a short clip from the maiden voyage. 



Other than being a pain to load on my truck rack by myself, I don't have any complaints. I see a trailer in my future. I was able to paddle it from the rear seat with a kayak paddle. I don't think I'd want to go too far or paddle with anything other than minimal wind, but moving short distances won't be a problem. I didn't bring the push pole to try out. Standing won't be a problem. The boat is very stable. The kids were able to walk around. At the launch in shallow water, I stood with one leg in the boat and one leg over the side and the boat didn't feel like it would flip. 










The trim of the boat is not bad with just me and a 40 lbs. battery just behind the front thwart.










In this photo, I have the trolling motor mounted on the transom and the battery behind the rear seat. If I were fishing, I'd have an ice chest, gear and anchor in front, so the trim isn't bad.


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

> Just checked out you photo's of the build and see that the merc is a 4.5. Be sure to post up how she runs. What was your glue for the strips?
> 
> Bob


Other than running in a test barrel, that was the first time the motor has run since 2004 according to the previous owner. I think it will run better when I replace the condenser and the contact points. I have the parts on hand, but I wanted to see how it ran before I changed them. I don't plan to travel very far in the boat, so it goes fast enough for me. I'm sure some would want up to a 6 hp like Robb recommends. I used Titebond II for the strips. Robb uses Super Glue with accelerator every foot or so then fills with epoxy.


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

> Robb had a few other boats that were awesome too. He was one heck of a fella when it came to boat building. So, were his plans pretty easy to follow?


The instructions that accompany the plans are likely enough info to build the boat for a beginner, but he recommends reading other commercially available books, like Canoe Craft, for detailed instructions. I've build a number of canoes and kayaks, so I have building experience. I didn't have to refer to any other sources.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice, good to hear that her maiden voyage went great!
I might still buy a set of these plains. You never know...I might build on of these one day!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

sweet boat Kurt!! will this be a redchaser? hate to put her near oysters.


----------

